# Which rats are the smartest?



## mommyofmany

Is there a certain type of rat that tends to be the smartest?


----------



## OnlyOno

no because all pet rats are the same type.


----------



## windyhill

All rats are smart, no color or marking is smarter then the other


----------



## KayRatz

I dunno if it influences it at all, but red and ruby-eyed rats have poor eyesight compared to black-eyed rats. That's the only difference amongst fancy rats as far as color-influence goes.


----------



## mommyofmany

I was just curious. I know with dogs/cats each breed has a different personality and different levels of intelligence so I was curious if rats were the same.


----------



## RoRo

LOL not all red eyed rats have bad eye site. God knows I have tested this theory out on numnums several times. He has very good eye site. At times I think better then Mokku.

And smarts, well that just depends on the rat.

Like numnums very smart, Mokku very stupid.

Oh hahah, I have a Russian Blue Point Siamese and a Hooded.


----------



## windyhill

My hairless ruby eyed rat seems the smartest,but thats just me


----------



## RascalRatties

unlike dogs and cats rats of different markings/colors are not different BREEDS...

comparing a rex rat to a standard rat or comparing a blue solid to a black hooded ect is like comparing a black cocker speniel with a show coat to a buff cocker spaniel with a pet quality coat...same breed, they just look a little different so the actuall inteligence level is more based on each individual rat, some seem to learn quicker than others, some seem more motivated to learn things than others, but color, tail, ear or coat type dont dictate it.


----------



## RoRo

LOL the point of me mentioning that is someone is BOUND to say the oppisite of me.  it's just comparison here. Cause face it someones hooded is going to be really smart. LOL


----------



## Brizzle

Bri's rats(mine) are the smartest!


----------



## RoRo

LOL no NumNums is, haha he hunted down more fingers by stalking then any other rat.


----------



## lovinmyworm

Of my rats my boys seem to be smarter than my girl. So my conclusion.... boys are smarter than girls in the rat world?? I'm sure I'm 100% wrong on this one, I probably just got a stupid girl. lol 

Of my rats captain morgan is the smartest! He's Agouti (or however you spell that) with white splotches all over him. He takes apart my son's Lego ship (I think he's secretly plotting to build himself his own ship) can figure out how to unhook any hammock, can open shower curtain hangers that are holding things up in his cage, knows how to unscrew the food bowl so he can knock it down to make sure that I know to come and feed him. All that said... he's the one I can't get potty trained!! lol


----------



## KayRatz

Rats seem to be like people... they have noticeable gender differences, and their varying personalities also include varying degrees of intelligence!


----------



## RascalRatties

of those ive had so far...
Gizmo my first rat was most definatly what id consider "smartest"
female black hooded...

was she "smarter" than any other rat? probably not, the big difference was she was SOOOO eager to please, so willing to learn, she didnt need rewards other than an ear scritch and knew SOOO many tricks...

but thats just like with my dogs...
my chinese crested Ruby is simply "dumb as a box of rocks" as compared to the chihuahaus, but its simply because they're more motivated to learn...show em food and theyll work for it...with her she needs to be proven to that its worth her while...


----------



## dragonegg

Definitely mine.


----------

